# Toshiba Laptop Screen



## DesToshiba (Mar 22, 2010)

Does anyone know how I can adjust the contrast setting of my Toshiba P300 laptop. The screen is very bright but with a lack of contrast the picture is not very vivid making the screen a bit of a letdown.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF the Fn+F6 key should adjust the brightness down and the Fn+F7 should increase it in fo on the other function keys are here http://www.dvdrom.ru/description/Toshiba-Satellite-P300-135-eng.pdf


----------



## DesToshiba (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply - I know how to adjust the brightness. The brightness is fine, if anything it is too bright at times. I was wanting a way of adjusting the contrast.

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi do you have something like intel gma graphics in control panel or whatever your graphics are you may be able to alter the contrast there


----------



## DesToshiba (Mar 22, 2010)

joeten said:


> Hi do you have something like intel gma graphics in control panel or whatever your graphics are you may be able to alter the contrast there


Thanks, but no I don't seem to have any graphics control which is weird. It's an ATI graphics card but its not supported by ATI, only by Toshiba.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

the last couple of posts here may point you in the direction you need 
http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=60049


----------

